# Plötzlicher starker Wasserverlust nach Regen (!)



## stourley (9. Juli 2008)

hallo, wir sind gerade ziemlich verzweifelt, da an unserem relativ neuen teich seit einigen plötzlich ein starker wasserverlust auftritt.

hier ein wenig historie:
teich wurde im september letzten jahres neu angelegt. 
größe ca. 7x8m, max tiefe 1,50, ca. 16000 liter.
bauweise: 
grube ausgehoben, modelliert und wände mit ca. 5cm sand abgestreut. 
bodenkasten (tiefste stelle) mit kunstrasen ausgepolstert, 
darüber komplett 500er geovlies, 
darüber epdm firestone folie 1,2 mm (galube ich, kann auch 1 mm gewesen sein). 
darüber wieder 500er geovlies,
dann an den waagerechten stellen sand mit zeolith als planzensubstrat

teichrand wurde mit einem sogenannten teichrandsystem realisiert (kunststoffband mit pflöcken) über das die folie gelegt wurde, um dem kapillareffekt vorzubeugen.

den winter, das frühjahr, alles gut überstanden. jetzt im frühjahr anpflanzungen vorgenommen.

alles bestens bis zum letzten freitag. nach den starken regenfällen war der teich randvoll. man sieht das immer ganz gut an der schaumstrudlerdüse, die mehr oder weniger weit aus dem wasser ragt.
an der düse fiel mir dann als erstes auf, dass der füllstand quasi über nacht um 1-2 cm gefallen ist.
danach ging es immer weiter (siehe bilder mit markierungsstein, der abstand zwischen den roten strichen ist immer ein tag).

bin ziemlich ratlos. habe hier ja auch schon einiges zur lochsuche, kapillar etc. gelesen.
also den kapillareffekt schließe ich eher aus, da der teich noch sehr neu ist und der rand noch ziemlich übersichtlich ist und ich keine neugierigen wurzeln sehen konnte.

verdunstung würde ich auch ausschließen, denn erstens ist das wetter zur zeit eher kühl und regnerisch, außerdem wäre uns das auch schon vorher aufgefallen.

meine größte befürchtung ist jetzt ein leck bzw. ein loch. dabei hatte ich extra die hochwertigen materialien genommen, um auf der sicheren seite zu sein.

erste aufgabe ist jetzt das auffinden des lecks. ich lasse jetzt das wasser weitersinken und hoffe, dass es bald stoppt, denn fische und pflanzen sind natürlich auch schon drin.
dann werde ich wohl mit kondensmilch die lochsuche starten. leider ist es zur zeit ziemlich windig, da wird die methode sicher nicht klappen - wenn überhaupt. gibt es denn vielleicht noch andere methoden der lecksuche?

die horrorvorstellung wäre, wenn wir ein loch fänden und wir feststellen, dass es durch wühlmäuse verursacht wurde (die gibt es auch auf unserem grundstück). da lohnt sich dann das flicken kaum, wenn die dann kurze zeit später woanders die folie aufkauen. aber ist das realistisch. knabbern die sich echt durch 500er geovlies und dann durch die folie?

auch wenn das thema nicht neu ist, bin ich für tipps und jedwede unterstützung dankbar.

danke schon mal im voraus...
stourley


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Plötzlicher starker Wasserverlust nach Regen (!)*

Hi,

Du kannst ja mal Lecksuche betreiben mit Dosenmilch oder Lebensmittelfarbe.

Da kannste dann sehen ob du ein löchlein hast. 

Hab letztes auch gelesen, dass auf keinen Fall der große (schmalblättrige) __ Rohrkolben inne Teich rein soll - da die Wurzeln die Folie verletzen könnten - vielleicht ist ja da was passiert.

Oder eine scharfe Kante deiner Großen Steine hat die Folie verletzt.

Viel erfolg


----------



## Teichfreund (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Plötzlicher starker Wasserverlust nach Regen (!)*

Hallo Stourley,

ist definitiv sichergestellt, dass sich die Folie nirgends gesenkt hat und evtl. an einer tieferen Stelle Wasser ausläuft? Ich hatte vor kurzem das gleiche Phänomen, dass nach Regen der Teich richtig voll war, in einem unübersichtlichen Teil des Teichs die Folie allerdings unter dem Waserspiegel war und dort langsam aber sicher das Wasser ausgelaufen ist.
Du wirst wohl erst einmal nicht umhin kommen und warten müssen, wo sich der Wasserspiegel einpendelt.

Grüße
Markus


----------



## alterfritz (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Plötzlicher starker Wasserverlust nach Regen (!)*

Hallo ,
 hast du deine Filter über Schwerkraft oder gepumt ?  Bei Schwerkraft ist es möglich das sich der Boden nach dem starken Regen gesenkt hat und dir vielleicht ein Rohr der Bodenabläufe undicht geworden ist.
Bei gepumter Version Wasserverlust weiter beobachten ob es bei einer gewissen Höhe zum stehen Kommt. Viel Glück  

MFG Lothar


----------



## stourley (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Plötzlicher starker Wasserverlust nach Regen (!)*

@69pflanzenfreund69
danke für die tipps. also, dass steine die folie verletzt haben, sollte ja eigentlich ausgeschlossen sein, weil die steine ja AUF der oberen vliesschicht liegen. 
die pflanzen werde ich mir aber noch mal genau anschauen. ein __ rohrkolben war schon dabei... verstehe aber nicht, warum die pflanzen als teichpflanze verkauft verkauft werden, wenn sie potentielle folienkiller sind...
habe irgendwo auch gelesen, dass der __ blutweiderich, die folie schon im ersten jahr durchlöchern kann (bei mir hätte er es ja im vierteljahr geschafft...

@teichfreund
nun, eigentlich soll ja das teichrandsystem genau das verhindern. ich hatte nur gedacht, dass es durch den überlauf eventuell zu einem sog gekommen ist, aber dann hätte das ja irgendwann wieder aufhören müssen...

@alterfritz
ja, den filter hatte ich als erstes im verdacht. es ist ein kleiner druckfilter, steht außerhalb des teichs unterhalb des wasserspiegels. hatte gedacht, dass die dichtungen oder anschlüsse lecken, aber da war nichts besonderes. also nichts nasses etc.

habe den eindruck, dass der verlust heute etwas weniger ist (nach 2 cm täglich vielleicht gut 1 cm). mal schauen, ob es morgen noch weniger ist. leider ist es so regnerisch, und man kann schwer sagen, was an regenwasser täglich hinzukommt und den verlust ausgleicht.

insgesamt ist es auch zu feucht, um im uferbereich nach auffällig feuchten stellen zu suchen. und es soll so regnerisch bleiben. stöhn...


----------



## Berndt (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Plötzlicher starker Wasserverlust nach Regen (!)*

am wahrscheinlichsten:
blöd liegende Falte (und) oder Kapillarwirkung (die natürlich bei Regen viel stärker ist)

LG Berndt


----------



## Findling (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Plötzlicher starker Wasserverlust nach Regen (!)*

Hi stourley

Du schreibst:

Zitat:
@teichfreund
nun, eigentlich soll ja das teichrandsystem genau das verhindern. ich hatte nur gedacht, dass es durch den überlauf eventuell zu einem sog gekommen ist, aber dann hätte das ja irgendwann wieder aufhören müssen...

Zitat Ende

Wie ist das mit dem Überlauf zu verstehen? Wieso kann da ein Sog entstehen? Ist ja dann wohl nicht einfach eine Stelle, an der die Oberkante der Folie etwas tiefer ist als am Rest des Teiches? Sag uns doch mal genauer wie dieser Überlauf konstruiert ist.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## stourley (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Plötzlicher starker Wasserverlust nach Regen (!)*

@findling
nein, da hatte ich mich falsch ausgedrückt. es gibt keinen technischen überlauf. mit überlauf meinte ich das überlaufen des teichs an der niedrigsten stelle des rands.

kann es sein, dass die pflanzen im teich auf einmal das "saufen" anfangen? sind ja erst 2 monate drin und gehen jetzt so an. sind denn 1-1,5 cm am tag wasserspiegel absacken normal? aber es regnet zur zeit auch täglich, vielleicht sind es da effektiv auch mehr...


----------



## udo69 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Plötzlicher starker Wasserverlust nach Regen (!)*

Hi stourley

Also ich würde erstmal genauer Beobachten bevor ich mir sorgen mache.
Es ist durchaus möglich, dass bei kühlem Wetter mit Luftbewegungen wie in den vergangenen Tagen wesentlich mehr Wasser durch Verdunstung verloren geht als an Sonnigen Tagen. Ich hatte schon Tage wo mehr als 3cm Wasser fehlten und auch kein Hochsommertag war. Normal sind bei mir etwa 0,5 - 1cm/Tag - nur mal so zum Vergleichen. Und gerade Windböen können sehr viel Wasser kosten wenn der Teich sowieso schon Randvoll ist, bläst es das Wasser regelrecht raus.
MfG Udo


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Plötzlicher starker Wasserverlust nach Regen (!)*

Kannst du denn schon was näheres berichten ?


----------

